

Getting Hacker News Reader Approved, 5 Months of Rejection - clarky07
http://www.entrelife.com/2012/11/getting-hacker-news-reader-approved-5.html

======
lmm
As long as developers continue to submit meekly to whatever Apple asks of
them, why would Apple change anything?

~~~
clarky07
Apple has no reason to change anything either way. Is Apple going to change
because I decide to not change it and submit again? Not likely. Maybe if every
developer suddenly stops developing for them at all, but that seems unlikely
since it is still the most profitable platform for apps by far. I continue to
be annoyed by their policies, but it still pays my salary every month so I
keep dealing with it.

